# Our latest LED running lights mod.....



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Just spent the day with Was, perfecting an led running light modification.

Spent a few weeks already burning in some leds to check their resilience.

Here are the pictures, sorry only dark ones... Was tried them without angel eyes and to see these two led bars coming up behind was awsome.

The light is behind the clear/smoke corner, the indicators work through them fine. Even my lowest exposure on the camera still made things bright but they are still strong over the leds.

short videos :-
http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/ledbar/ledbar.swf
http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/ledbar/ledbar.wmv

























I went a bit OTT with the leds :? Its more subtle than the camera shows 

































Tej came over as well and we tried to show the effect of all three...


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Prices? Looking excellent.


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks fantastic... would loe a set of these.

--p


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

awesome, you guys always come up top trumps


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Looks top dollar! How much we talking for a set of these?

Would you offer them prefitted to headlights in return for a set of standard if that makes sense 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

copy cat!!! showed these on here 4 weeks ago!! :x


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

This is gonna make me popular... :?

Something im gonna have to get used to... I'm in the frame of mind where I see these LED lights and it immediately says 'chav' in my mind (not that I think you guys are chavs!! I love you dearly!)... I think it stems from seeing those LED washer jets, under car neons among other things over the years.

I also think it takes away the focus on the angel eyes.

Appreciate all the hard work thats gone into it, I know what perfectionists you guys are! All the new Audi's have them and i'm sure in time I will come round to the idea.


----------



## Testarossa (Mar 8, 2006)

Looking good Guys 8)

Are the LEDS making the light shine through the grill ?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Very nice touch Wak - I see you have been busy working away in your garage yet again! 

As you mentioned the pictures don't do them justice as they've come out too bright - I think the best time to snap is at dusk just as the sun is going down. How do they look in person next to the angels?

Was - nice plate man, you guys are now offically the 3 amigos with your matching private plates!

Adam..........come on you know your're tempted with these??? Even the new A4 has the running lights fitted now.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Naresh said:


> Adam..........come on you know your're tempted with these??? Even the new A4 has the running lights fitted now.


As i said, its an idea i could come round to... i probably need to see them in the flesh tbh...


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

My deeply buried chavness loves the lights behind the grill. not to everyones taste but I think it looks good


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> Naresh said:
> 
> 
> > Adam..........come on you know your're tempted with these??? Even the new A4 has the running lights fitted now.
> ...


Im With Adam on this....I still cant really get my head round them...

Wak, would like to see some piccys in the day and at dusk time...


----------



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

youngg said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Naresh said:
> ...


Pics of mine during the day, Waks differ with being hidden alittle more


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Wak's r better. Prices Wak?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hmm, the more I see this type of mod, actually the less sure I get.

IMO, the LEDs are a bit much WITH angel eyes too. Just looks a bit busy, almost as if a TT has been crashed into a branch of Halfords !!

I think, on their own, however, without angel eyes, they'd be class.

I do however, vey much like the lights behind the front grilles 8)


----------



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)

Haha.... oh man, I don't wanna take the light housing apart again! :lol:

For the time being, I leaving mine the way it is, mine was just 2 days old.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Is the light bhind the grill and straight strip of leds or...?


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

CamV6 said:


> IMO, the LEDs are a bit much WITH angel eyes too. Just looks a bit busy, almost as if a TT has been *crashed into a branch of Halfords !!*


LOL

I think the led's look best without the angel eyes for the above reason.

I might have a go at this mod now too


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i think the pics probably don't do it justice, i bet the detail is there in real with or without angel lights?

Wak, did you have the strip in the grill before? like the ones on the big audi saloon (can't think of the model)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> the indicators work through them fine.


Sorry WAK, but judging by the pictures you posted I don't believe that for one minute. LEDs are very directional and as these are pointing 'head -on', there is no way the indicator would be able to shine through them.

Dangerous IMO.

:?


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

I've had the idea long before Audi came out with the led strips. The idea was to frame the lights on my calibra in strips like that, but the entire headlight frame, not just a single strip. I think it would suit a calibra very nice, it may even suit the TT. It was like angel eyes around the entire headlight instead of just the lense.
I thought of using EL wire instead of leds, leds may be a bit to bright for such an application and I also don't like how "dotted" the LED strips look when you get closer to them.
But then I sold the car and bought a TT :/


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

audi975 said:


> copy cat!!! showed these on here 4 weeks ago!! :x


no not really , we did them properly! you cant see ours! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Sorry WAK, but judging by the pictures you posted I don't believe that for one minute. LEDs are very directional and as these are pointing 'head -on', there is no way the indicator would be able to shine through them.
> 
> Dangerous IMO.
> 
> :?


I can only convince you when I see you and you will see it does work well.

Kev, I'm sure you know as much about lights and night shots as the rest of us, to not consider that the exposure in the pics makes them brighter than they are.

Here's a video to show you how relatively bright the indicators are.
http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/ledbar/ledbar.wmv


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd have them if they could be made to oscillate Knight Rider style...

Only kidding!

I'm not sure about these to be honest, but as Wak says, they need to be seen in the flesh.

It's all a bit too 'bling Volvo' for me I think... :roll:


----------



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

Wak said:


> audi975 said:
> 
> 
> > copy cat!!! showed these on here 4 weeks ago!! :x
> ...


BITCHY OR WHAT!! 
when all you can do is criticise my workmanship.... let face it you even messaged me for info on the LEDs i used!!!
Pure rip off, well aint gonna show my next idea on here


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Can't say these have had the same effect as the angel eyes did on first impression but i'm always interested in new ideas.

Have youy considered making the led strip longer and doing away with the angle eyes... For a more audi A5 new look..

Here is a little example..


















I think you get the picture.

Good work though guys (i wonder what Tej was doing :roll: )


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

audi975 said:


> BITCHY OR WHAT!!
> when all you can do is criticise my workmanship.... let face it you even messaged me for info on the LEDs i used!!!
> Pure rip off, well aint gonna show my next idea on here


Congratulations you though off the idea and did nothing with it..

Don't hate congratulate :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> audi975 said:
> 
> 
> > BITCHY OR WHAT!!
> ...


Here we go...

Fireworks coming up...

[smiley=fireman.gif]


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

audi975 said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > BITCHY OR WHAT!!
> ...


I also sent you a message for info on your LEDs :roll: as have many others with no reply :roll:

your workmanship was not being criticised - just the idea of having the LEDs on the outside of the headlamp insert, looks poor when off IMO.

*JAAYDE*
what are you doing to my car man .....looks cool, maybe better with some US spec headlamps :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

was said:


> *JAAYDE*
> what are you doing to my car man .....looks cool, maybe better with some US spec headlamps :wink:


Thabks pal, just ploughing through all the modds i have at home collecting dust  ..

I do need to redo my angel eyes soon actually as the lenses are knackered and one is leaking :roll: ..

liking the new ideas though, keep em coming


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Wak said:


> audi975 said:
> 
> 
> > copy cat!!! showed these on here 4 weeks ago!! :x
> ...


audi975, ne need to be offended m8, that's just Wak's sense of humour, i doubt very much that he was tryong to be smart arsed or smug with you at all, that's just not his way :?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Was - when you getting a V6 bumper for your ride? The new lights look great with your angels but I think the bumper will really give you a sweet ride!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

audi975 said:


> BITCHY OR WHAT!!
> when all you can do is criticise my workmanship.... let face it you even messaged me for info on the LEDs i used!!!
> Pure rip off, well aint gonna show my next idea on here


Ive been showing ideas on here for years, even have a website full of them if you want to get some inspiration, if you want to keep them to yourself then thats your choice, but I wont have a cow if someone takes my double brake light mod and comes back with a triple brake light mod!

:?
Where have we criticised your workmanship.... its was tongue in cheek, your install looks very good I cant tell for certain , but you seem to have a precise fit on leds and I know they have to be cut in 3's. looks like you have painted them to mask the rear of the leds, looks good, but imagine the switched off look and didnt fancy it.

No one is claiming a patent on it and a lot of mods are views of other peoples ideas and implemented differently.

We didnt fancy having any visibility of the leds when off and didnt like the lower running lights so did the mod our way!

So there are about a few different ways of doing this mod as far as I can see, !


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Day shots and indicator vid added 

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/ledbar/ledbar.wmv


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Jan 17, 2007)

All those lights up front, and you don't have LED turn signals!?


----------



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)

WAK, how about taking out the turn signal bulbs and connect another amber strip to the turn signal wires. Have the amber stripe sit on top of the white one, to work as signal lights?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You could strobe them - not Night rider style - but at high frequency but with a pattern - a bit like those that display pictures from an LED strip on wheels - so that every time you went over a speed bump the strip would spell out "KONI" or "WAK"  . Sorry  I'll get me coat...


----------



## bett (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm working on led turn signals right now. Little more complicated than i first anticipated. I should have mine ready in about 2 weeks time.

I'll show some pic's when they are ready


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

John-H said:


> You could strobe them - not Night rider style - but at high frequency but with a pattern - a bit like those that display pictures from an LED strip on wheels - so that every time you went over a speed bump the strip would spell out "KONI" or "WAK"  . Sorry  I'll get me coat...


Oh the OLD Night Rider jokes just keep coming :lol: your just showing your age now! :roll: :lol:



TTCabrio said:


> WAK, how about taking out the turn signal bulbs and connect another amber strip to the turn signal wires. Have the amber stripe sit on top of the white one, to work as signal lights?


We did think about that, but then it gets into having a resistor to fool the flasher unit as well.

Was has a neat trick in his voltage regulators in they can be lowered in volts, we can run them at different intensities or switch them off.


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

Wak said:


> Day shots and indicator vid added


looks amazing wak.

do you mind telling where you sourced the led's please?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Do they distract from the front indicators at all..


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Wak said:


> Oh the OLD Night Rider jokes just keep coming :lol:


What does that tell you?! :roll:

Looks better in the daylight video though... 

Cheers

rich


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

qstix said:


> Do they distract from the front indicators at all..


not enough to be a problem , watch the video..
http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/ledbar/ledbar.wmv


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Wak said:


> qstix said:
> 
> 
> > Do they distract from the front indicators at all..
> ...


Wak is there anyway of making the running lights turn orange when indicating? That way they could sit in the middle (depth-wise) of the clear corner. Perhaps a row of whites and a row of orange that switch accordingly?

Just a thought, but I could see that as a viable upgrade. 

Cheers

rich


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > qstix said:
> ...


There is always a way, just depends how much time and money you want to spend! :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Wak said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Wak said:
> ...


Okay what do you reckon for the one (blinking orange) option and the two row option?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'd rather stick to what works.....









you have to appreciate that there will come a point that you can spend so much on the effort of a mod that it would almost cost you as much as a new headlamp...
However a simple changeover relay could cut the led circuit in favour of an indicator led bar. trouble is its getting tight in them headlamp casings for inverters, regulators and maybe a changeover relay


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Wak said:


> I'd rather stick to what works.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Wak - your engine seems to be chugging a bit unevenly there :? :wink:


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Is this a mod we who don't dabble can get done? If so how much please?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

we rekon at our Labour about Â£210 including Clear/Smoke Corners or Â£160 if you already have them.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Wak said:


> we rekon at our Labour about Â£210 including Clear/Smoke Corners or Â£160 if you already have them.


Great - would that mean coming to you or do you come to me?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

that would be at my location!


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Wak said:


> that would be at my location!


Thanks mate!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

couple of fitting days..
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=98418


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks good when all lit up?

What happpens when one of the LED's blows? Is there is a gap in the line or will they all stop working?

Just thinking ahead, so will it look like its been in a fight and had a few front teeth knocked out? :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

there will be a gap of 3 if a segment goes out, however we are fitting regulators to be accessible so that you can switch them off until a repair is made.

Spent time burning them in on the bench as well for nearly 48 hours , hopefully they will be reliable, they are sold as water proof and submersible.

Its all new stuff and new application but we have done what we believe will help ensure they should give a good service life!


----------



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

I can do these 2 hours labour @ Â£40 per hour plus parts ( LED strips, regulator, relay & wiring ) so about Â£150 all inclusive. Depending how you want them wired in

Have had my own garage, near Newcastle for over 25years


----------



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

:idea:


----------



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

:idea:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

omg arent we getting excited!!


----------



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

:idea:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

.....Must......Resist.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Don't give in to temptation


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Resistance is useless - that's why Wak is using regulators   Sorry, I'll get me coat...


----------



## cuprabaz (Nov 1, 2007)

Right boys i'm new to the whole TT scene so be gentle, where can i get the smoked look headlight with black indicator lense and black insert? My girlfriends 53plate 225 has the horrid grey inserts and she's wanting a change.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

cuprabaz said:


> Right boys i'm new to the whole TT scene so be gentle, where can i get the smoked look headlight with black indicator lense and black insert? My girlfriends 53plate 225 has the horrid grey inserts and she's wanting a change.


You could give was a PM he will build you some other wies you will have to get a second hand set from ebay or www.ttspares.co.uk get some smoked corners from the TT Shop www.ttshop.co.uk split the lights and fit the smoked corners


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

cuprabaz said:


> Right boys i'm new to the whole TT scene so be gentle, where can i get the smoked look headlight with black indicator lense and black insert? My girlfriends 53plate 225 has the horrid grey inserts and she's wanting a change.


Was your Seat in Hull today? (7th) Cant quite see in the pic but looks like a cold air feed tube in the middle grill... saw that on a red Seat today...


----------



## cuprabaz (Nov 1, 2007)

Smoked corners? Is that the smoked headlight lense or indicator lense? Do the black inserts come on other models of TT or do they have to be sprayed.

Na wasn't my car, it's just the standard badge in the middle grill and it's parked up in Aberdeen or at least it should be :?

Here's a clearer pic


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

cuprabaz said:


> Smoked corners? Is that the smoked headlight lense or indicator lense? Do the black inserts come on other models of TT or do they have to be sprayed.


Smoked corners are the indicator lens the TT did not come with smoked headlights it did come with black headlight surrounds on pre 2002 TT and post 2002 180/150 TTs the post 2002 225 and V6 TTs have the titanium surrounds


----------



## cuprabaz (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice one cheers mate, think i'll just spray the surrounds when i change the indicator lenses then post them down to have the LED strips fitted


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

cuprabaz said:


> Nice one cheers mate, think i'll just spray the surrounds when i change the indicator lenses then post them down to have the LED strips fitted


I have a set or original black inserts if your interested? will save you spraying etc


----------

